# Johannesburg Vape Meet #6 - 29 November 14:00 - Social On Main



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys 

29th November is the date for our next Vape Meet. 

Click the RSVP Button now!

*[rsvp=6156]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

2 Angry Wolves 2
adriaan 2
Alex 1
Anderton 3
AndreFerreira 2
annemarievdh 2
Arthster 2
Attie 3
BansheeZA 3
BigAnt 1
Blackwidow 1
Cliff 3
CraftyZA 1
dannler 2
devdev 2
Divan Smit 1
dr phil 2
Elwin 2
Ferdi 2
free3dom 1
Frostbite 2
Gambit 2
gavin 1
Gizmo 3
GoblinGrffn 2
Harryssss 2
Hash Punk 3
HPBotha 1
Imthiaz Khan 1
Jacob_Ventura 3
Jason 1
JB1987 1
Jimbo 2
Joey786 1
johan 1
KieranD 2
kimbo 3
Kuhlkatz 1
K_klops 2
LanceG 1
LandyMan 2
Leon 2
Liza Flynn 2
Marzuq 1
Mauritz 2
Melinda 2
Moist 1
Morne 4
Moshe 2
MrSh1thappens 1
NaZa05 2
Necropolis 2
Nibbler 3
Nishen 2
Oliver Barry 4
paulph201 3
PeterHarris 1
pimcowboy 1
Poppie 1
PRC 2
QBad 2
Raslin 3
Riddle 2
Rob Fisher 1
Rowan Francis 1
Silver 1
SilverArrow 2
Skobbejak 2
Smoke187 1
Stroodlepuff 6
SunRam 1
Tank 1
thekeeperza 2
TylerD 1
u4ria 1
VapeGrrl 2
Wesley 5
Witu 3
Yazi 2
Yiannaki 2
yuganp 1
zadiac 1
zimbovapster 1
Zunaid Moosa 2

Total: 159*​

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KieranD

Vape Cartel will be there again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

I shall be there  from start to finish !


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haven't replies to the Yes/No yet but do want to attend and am making plans to be there... as soon as I confirm I'll fix the Yes/No answer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Happy Day! i can go this time!


----------



## BansheeZA

Will talk to the klerksdorp crew


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Haven't replies to the Yes/No yet but do want to attend and am making plans to be there... as soon as I confirm I'll fix the Yes/No answer!



It would be epic to have you there again Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Riddle

Definitely there. Maybe even entering a competition or two.


----------



## Gizmo

The RSVP button is up! Lets go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

I will be there - till the end 
Have RSVP'ed using the button above, thanks @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

Soo keen cant wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Marzuq

what does a return ticket cpt to jhb and back to cpt cost?


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> what does a return ticket cpt to jhb and back to cpt cost?



Count on about R2,000 - R2,500 
You may be able to get it a bit cheaper if you book early and shop around

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Count on about R2,000 - R2,500
> You may be able to get it a bit cheaper if you book early and shop around


might be worth the trip hey. will see what the bank teller says a little later on


----------



## Silver

This one will be *great!*

Definitely a lot warmer than in the pic below (from VapeMeet # 3)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki

Marzuq said:


> what does a return ticket cpt to jhb and back to cpt cost?



my guess would be between 1.8 - 2.3 k.


----------



## johan

Marzuq said:


> what does a return ticket cpt to jhb and back to cpt cost?



As per your question it will cost 2 x CPT/JNB return ticket

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> This one will be *great!*
> 
> Definitely a lot warmer than in the pic below (from VapeMeet # 3)
> 
> View attachment 13441



that looks awesome.
with the next group pic. please make sure everyone has a charged battery and chain vapes a massive cloud
but that looks warm enough


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> As per your question it will cost 2 x CPT/JNB return ticket


i see where i went wrong there.. maybe use that second tickets money to buy a huge rock to hide under lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> seeing as it will be much warmer, i vote for @Rowan Francis to sport a kilt again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

maybe if i find the bakkie im looking for up there i can arrange collection at around the same time as the vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Yiannaki said:


> seeing as it will be much warmer, i vote for @Rowan Francis to sport a kilt again



I agree, however it just sounds so wrong coming from a male member

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187

let the planning begin, I will confirm closer to the time


----------



## Yiannaki

johan said:


> I agree, however it just sounds so wrong coming from a male member



Fixed!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

johan said:


> I agree, however it just sounds so wrong coming from a male member



Ok, then I will vote for @Rowan Francis to wear his kilt 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki

annemarievdh said:


> Ok, then I will vote for @Rowan Francis to wear his kilt
> 
> 
> Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini



But you already did

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Thanks @Frostbite will see you there then.


----------



## annemarievdh

Yiannaki said:


> But you already did
> 
> View attachment 13442



Haha ow ok, like magic  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

I will try my best, it will be a long shot but maybe. Must spend more time chatting to @Silver. 5min just does not cut it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

someone please remove my name from the rsvp list. was checking how the rsvp button works and accidentally submitted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> someone please remove my name from the rsvp list. was checking how the rsvp button works and accidentally submitted


Sorry, not possible....you will have to attend now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq

i want to create a similar thread for the vapetonians to create a rsvp list but not seeing the options avail when creating a thread. do i need special privileges?


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Sorry, not possible....you will have to attend now!



what must be must be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@Marzuq no excuse, not even a sick note from a Capetonian Dr will save your ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> i want to create a similar thread for the vapetonians to create a rsvp list but not seeing the options avail when creating a thread. do i need special privileges?


I shall try a test thread....will let you know how it works if I get it right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Andre said:


> Sorry, not possible....you will have to attend now!



Why don't you attend on his behalf @Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

johan said:


> @Marzuq no excuse, not even a sick note from a Capetonian Dr will save your ass.



good thing i have a backup doc in jhb who wull send me a script

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987

Sorry guys, I have The Warrior Race that day so won't be able to make it. Sure you'll have a blast though


----------



## Poppie

@Andre - yes why do you not try to attend this one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Poppie said:


> @Andre - yes why do you not try to attend this one?


Would have loved to, but just not possible at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Andre @Marzuq ask Giz - he can tell you how to put it in  I dont know either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

vendors as with previous meets please email my sharri@ecigssa.co.za address to book your table

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Andre @Marzuq ask Giz - he can tell you how to put it in  I dont know either


Thanks, figured it out in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Sigh. On a work day for me and just before payday, so won't be making it 

Work day I can work around, but just before payday makes it impossible. I have to have money to go there...sigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Can't wait must book leave tomorrow


----------



## Paulie

I will be there  Woah this will be my third one! #addicted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Do the vendors sell hardware / juices at these meets?


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Do the vendors sell hardware / juices at these meets?



but of course  lots of it!


----------



## johan

Wesley said:


> Do the vendors sell hardware / juices at these meets?



Yes, and normally at discount prices.


----------



## baksteen8168

I am in the same boat as @zadiac ...

Will see what I can do and confirm closer to date.


----------



## Wesley

Hmmm, seems I may have to pop in, need new gear!


----------



## Yiannaki

Wesley said:


> Hmmm, seems I may have to pop in, need new gear!



Plus you can meet the crew and get to see the faces behind the computers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan

@Wesley, if you can, and don't attend a vape meet, then you will never get to vape heaven - its a serious sin!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Wesley

johan said:


> @Wesley, if you can, and don't attend a vape meet, then you will never get to vape heaven - its a serious sin!


 
Noted! What happens in Vape Heaven?


----------



## Gizmo

You receive 100 vaping virgins..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paulie

Wesley said:


> Noted! What happens in Vape Heaven?



What happens in vape heaven stays in vape heaven

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

@Gizmo is there no way that the date can be moved to after the end of the month?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Gizmo said:


> You receive 100 vaping virgins..


 
Vaping virgins - will I have to give them my juice to get them started?


----------



## rogue zombie

I definitely want to make this one.
I will RSVP ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moist

Marzuq said:


> what does a return ticket cpt to jhb and back to cpt cost?



Hey Marzuq, I think I remember seeing ticket prices being about R1200 return(cpt-jhb incl taxes) on *safair *in November. "New" company offering commercial flights, but they've been around for like 50 years. I hope this encourages some more CPT peeps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Moist said:


> Hey Marzuq, I think I remember seeing ticket prices being about R1200 return(cpt-jhb incl taxes) on *safair *in November. "New" company offering commercial flights, but they've been around for like 50 years. I hope this encourages some more CPT peeps.



thats not bad. if i find a vehicle up in jhb im definitely going to arrange collection around the vape meet time just to meet the members even if just for an hour or so before driving back to cape town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi all

We might make a date change to the 29th of November instead of the 22nd for various reasons - please let me know your thoughts

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi all
> 
> We might make a date change to the 29th of November instead of the 22nd for various reasons - please let me know your thoughts



im sure most members will like this as its when payday has arrived

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I think the 29th is a better option. It has my vote

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Mine 2 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## johan

I don't care, I never get paid anyhow - 29'th good with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

That might just work for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeGrrl

29th is a better option for me, as I have a 30th that I should be attending on the 22nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> I don't care, I never get paid anyhow - 29'th good with me.



You don't get paid?  How did you get your vape gear? 

Aw man! Did you steal it?


----------



## johan

zadiac said:


> You don't get paid?  How did you get your vape gear?
> 
> Aw man! Did you steal it?



I beg of coarse

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Ok guys!

date has been changed to the 29th

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok guys!
> 
> date has been changed to the 29th


----------



## Witu

paulph201 said:


> I will be there  Woah this will be my third one! #addicted


I was about to contact you and mike about this


----------



## zadiac

johan said:


> I beg of coarse



Hahahaha


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Awwww, wish i could come


----------



## kimbo

My lift just confirmed, i will be there

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

kimbo said:


> My lift just confirmed, i will be there



Congrats @kimbo 
That is superb
I am sure you are going to enjoy it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Silver said:


> Congrats @kimbo
> That is superb
> I am sure you are going to enjoy it!



I did last time, but i was cut short. This time i will be there till the end

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Great news @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmmm... with date change I might be able to attend. Will confirm later.


----------



## Blackwidow

I will be there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Just a reminder, if you are going to attend this Vape Meet, please RSVP on the first post of this thread
That way we know how many vapers to expect and we can make name tags with your forum name

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Ok I'll have to reapply again for leave now lol company going to think I'm mad

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Witu

Silver said:


> Just a reminder, if you are going to attend this Vape Meet, please RSVP on the first post of this thread
> That way we know how many vapers to expect and we can make name tags with your forum name


Is it possible to rsvp for a mate who is not on the forum?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah just add numbers to your rsvp  the name tag will be written on the day

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Witu

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah just add numbers to your rsvp  the name tag will be written on the day


Thanks


----------



## Gizmo

VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00

What you think

This reference:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Gizmo said:


> VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00
> 
> What you think
> 
> This reference:



I'm game. Where do I sign up.


----------



## Andre

Andre said:


> I shall try a test thread....will let you know how it works if I get it right.





Stroodlepuff said:


> @Andre @Marzuq ask Giz - he can tell you how to put it in  I dont know either



Am such an idiot - used the BB code to create the RSVP, but see now you only:

need to create a thread, 
then go to "thread tools" and select "RSVP Add"
As simple as that. You will only see "thread tools" in a thread you have created/started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Andre said:


> Am such an idiot - used the BB code to create the RSVP, but see now you only:
> 
> need to create a thread,
> then go to "thread tools" and select "RSVP Add"
> As simple as that. You will only see "thread tools" in a thread you have created/started.



I didn't see it though :/ should probably wear my glasses more often


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> I didn't see it though :/ should probably wear my glasses more often


It is quite possible that @Gizmo added it subsequently to accommodate us ignoramuses.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Probably


----------



## kimbo

Gizmo said:


> VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00
> 
> What you think
> 
> This reference:




I'll watch


----------



## baksteen8168

Ah Crap, just noticed that I will not be able to make it. 

I Have an Indoor Cricket tournament on that date.


----------



## korn1

Seems cool but don't really know anyone yet  Might be in depending where it is in jozi


----------



## Yiannaki

korn1 said:


> Seems cool but don't really know anyone yet  Might be in depending where it is in jozi


It's the best way to get to know everyone 

Bring the family and friends along too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

korn1 said:


> Seems cool but don't really know anyone yet  Might be in depending where it is in jozi



Welcome @korn1 
Dont worry, you will get to know one or two people online between now and the vape meet, then you can meet them in person. 
Venue has not been finalised yet. The last few meets have been in the Fourways area.


----------



## Witu

korn1 said:


> Seems cool but don't really know anyone yet  Might be in depending where it is in jozi


I'd say you can chill with me and the mates I'll be there with


----------



## Leon

cant wait. how many vendors will there be


----------



## Witu

Has a venue been decided upon yet?


----------



## Silver

Witu said:


> Has a venue been decided upon yet?



Not yet @Witu
Hopefully quite soon.


----------



## Witu

Sweetness. I'm super stoked

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi All

The venue will be confirmed by this afternoon the latest I promise

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rellik

You should make it the 6th of December. Same time as the Cape Vape Meet. Then we do a Skype link and have a moerse meet !

*EDIT - Sorry when I clicked on the RSS link, it took me to the middle of the whole thread where @Stroodlepuff mentioned that you might move the meeting date. Only saw after the initial post that there were still 2 pages of posts... * blush , dumbass*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rellik said:


> You should make it the 6th of December. Same time as the Cape Vape Meet. Then we do a Skype link and have a moerse meet !
> 
> *EDIT - Sorry when I clicked on the RSS link, it took me to the middle of the whole thread where @Stroodlepuff mentioned that you might move the meeting date. Only saw after the initial post that there were still 2 pages of posts... * blush , dumbass*



Haha that would be epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Witu

So what is our venue for the vape meet


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We're holding thumbs for social on Main, she gave me a call just now to say her boss is running late from a meeting but we will have confirmation after their meeting tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Stroodlepuff said:


> We're holding thumbs for social on Main, she gave me a call just now to say her boss is running late from a meeting but we will have confirmation after their meeting tonight


Holding thumbs too! It's such an awesome venue


----------



## Sir Vape

Would love to be there. We looking at doing a Cape and Jhb meet next year.

Please keep us updated guys. Would love to sponsor some prizes for both Cape and Jhb meets 

Will post this in the Cape thread as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Witu

Stroodlepuff said:


> We're holding thumbs for social on Main, she gave me a call just now to say her boss is running late from a meeting but we will have confirmation after their meeting tonight


Where is the place


----------



## korn1

George lea park ^


----------



## Yiannaki

Witu said:


> Where is the place


It's on the corner of main road and post house street. 

Right next door the the Bryanston post office

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Witu

Yiannaki said:


> It's on the corner of main road and post house street.
> 
> Right next door the the Bryanston post office


Thanks


----------



## TylerD

Yiannaki said:


> It's on the corner of main road and post house street.
> 
> Right next door the the Bryanston post office


How ironic. Post office....hehehe

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Yiannaki

TylerD said:


> How ironic. Post office....hehehe



Who says it wasn't planned that way  lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## korn1

Not sure if I will have the car then but I can always take an uber


----------



## free3dom

TylerD said:


> How ironic. Post office....hehehe



Leave the soap at home Tyler

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WOOHOO!!! The venue has been confirmed!

It will be at Social on Main starting at 14:00

See you all there 


Once again Vendors please let me know if you would like to have a table.

We currently have the following tables booked:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Heavenly Vapors
Cloud Flavor
Vape Club

Also vendors let me know if you will be sponsoring prizes for cloud blowing and coil building.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## kimbo

https://www.zomato.com/johannesburg/social-on-main-bryanston
That one?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> https://www.zomato.com/johannesburg/social-on-main-bryanston
> That one?


That's the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Well done and thanks @Stroodlepuff for all the effort.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> Well done and thanks @Stroodlepuff for all the effort.



Always a pleasure guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Sharri,


Lovely speaking to you earlier. Very happy to confirm your booking for 2pm onwards at Social on Main, with set up from 12pm on 29th November. I will note that the guests attending number is currently at 76 but can change to more closer to the time.


Would you be happy with us also advertising this event to our social media followers? If so, do you have any logos or information/rules you'd like me to include? If you rather not, its not a problem at all as it's your event - we just want you guys happy. 

Just as an FYI - we have a large car park in our complex but we also have 2 additional double story car parks across the road as both complexes are owned by the same landlord. All areas will be available to your guests.


I look forward to chatting to you closer to the time and getting the final details all etched out before the event. 


*I think with them advertising for us this might just be our biggest meet yet also  *

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KieranD

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Sharri,
> 
> 
> Lovely speaking to you earlier. Very happy to confirm your booking for 2pm onwards at Social on Main, with set up from 12pm on 29th November. I will note that the guests attending number is currently at 76 but can change to more closer to the time.
> 
> 
> Would you be happy with us also advertising this event to our social media followers? If so, do you have any logos or information/rules you'd like me to include? If you rather not, its not a problem at all as it's your event - we just want you guys happy.
> 
> Just as an FYI - we have a large car park in our complex but we also have 2 additional double story car parks across the road as both complexes are owned by the same landlord. All areas will be available to your guests.
> 
> 
> I look forward to chatting to you closer to the time and getting the final details all etched out before the event.
> 
> 
> *I think with them advertising for us this might just be our biggest meet yet also  *



Doooo it    
Well done and again, thank you for the efforts in putting this together  

vape Cartel will be sponsoring some prizes on the day again  Will confirm what we have closer to the time


----------



## Stroodlepuff

KieranD said:


> Doooo it
> Well done and again, thank you for the efforts in putting this together
> 
> vape Cartel will be sponsoring some prizes on the day again  Will confirm what we have closer to the time



I have given her the go ahead to advertise I have absolutely zero problem with that  Vape King will also be ponsering again and will also confirm closer to the time


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff i was just looking at Google street view but they have 2009 photo there, is it the place right behind the Caltex? Was trying to see if there is steps.

Just for asking how is the accessibility for a wheelchair?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff i was just looking at Google street view but they have 2009 photo there, is it the place right behind the Caltex? Was trying to see if there is steps.
> 
> Just for asking how is the accessibility for a wheelchair?



@Yiannaki please answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

Looking forward to this!

I'm sure there will be members who haven't RSVP'd that will decide on the day to go, so number will probably be higher than expected


----------



## Yiannaki

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff i was just looking at Google street view but they have 2009 photo there, is it the place right behind the Caltex? Was trying to see if there is steps.
> 
> Just for asking how is the accessibility for a wheelchair?


Kimbo I'm not 100% sure but it's around the corner from the office. I'll stop by after work today and get back to you bud

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Yiannaki said:


> Kimbo I'm not 100% sure but it's around the corner from the office. I'll stop by after work today and get back to you bud



Thank you @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliff

@kimbo I called and was told the entrance and main part of the restaurant is ok for us, the upper section of the floor and the outside deck are up 3 stairs if I understand her explanation correctly. No doubt @Yiannaki can describe the situation after he's had a look

There were plenty of guys willing to help at the last meet and I'm sure it'll be the same again

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo

Thank you @Cliff 

See you there


----------



## Cliff

Hells yeah! The last one was huge fun, doubt I'll miss any of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Gizmo said:


> VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00
> 
> What you think
> 
> This reference:



Can be fun!
those little mexican chillies, bullets, jealepenos etc should be fine, but if you serve Habanero or that stuff from Malawi or Mozambique I'm not playing any more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Cliff and @kimbo - guys I'm terribly sorry. I left the office very late today and didn't have a chance to go past.

Will update you guys tomorrow! I'll even supply pics of my findings!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Hash Punk

Ok guys. This is gonna be my first vape meet. And i have heard so many things and seen a ton of photos of the previous ones. I cant wait.  looking forward to seeing all the new faces

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Hash Punk said:


> Ok guys. This is gonna be my first vape meet. And i have heard so many things and seen a ton of photos of the previous ones. I cant wait.  looking forward to seeing all the new faces


Vape meets are serious fun!

-vaping goodies galore for sale
- cool vape gear to look at 
- and most importantly, awesome people to hang out with!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Cliff and @kimbo

Good news guys 

So to get to the main area of the venue there is a ramp! 

It's infront of the post office area which is next door to the venue. See pic below 







So the only obstacle is the small 3 steps to get to the balcony on the inside. But that's where we can all help out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nishen

Looking forward to my 1st Vape Meet....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Nishen said:


> Looking forward to my 1st Vape Meet....



Awesome  You're going to have a blast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nishen

What is the address again for the meet?


----------



## johan

Nishen said:


> What is the address again for the meet?



Just follow the vapors cloud signals , just go a page back on this thread.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I might be there as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

So the final meet of the year is officially one month away! 

To any newbies sitting on the fence about attending, a vape meet is a must! 

So hop off that fence and hit the rsvp button

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BigAnt

Gizmo said:


> VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00
> 
> What you think
> 
> This reference:




I am in


----------



## BigAnt

Yiannaki said:


> @Cliff and @kimbo
> 
> Good news guys
> 
> So to get to the main area of the venue there is a ramp!
> 
> It's infront of the post office area which is next door to the venue. See pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only obstacle is the small 3 steps to get to the balcony on the inside. But that's where we can all help out



I live around the corner and can confirm there is even a easier ramp on the side by bicycle shop.
Inside the venue is a little more tricky as it is a split level onto the deck. I don't think it will be an issue though.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## K_klops

Hey guys,
So I just got back from a good night at social on main, and I just wanted to say that this is a great venue!
Really awesome idea @Stroodlepuff.
The staff are awesome and the venue is great. 
Cant wait now, its going to be soo sick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> @Cliff and @kimbo
> 
> Good news guys
> 
> So to get to the main area of the venue there is a ramp!
> 
> It's infront of the post office area which is next door to the venue. See pic below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the only obstacle is the small 3 steps to get to the balcony on the inside. But that's where we can all help out



this is such a stalker picture hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD

paulph201 said:


> this is such a stalker picture hahaha


Drive by shooting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dannler

_Count me in, all the way from witbank, my frist vapemeet ever_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> this is such a stalker picture hahaha


Haha its only stalker material if there are some ladies in it


----------



## kimbo

Yiannaki said:


> Haha its only stalker material if there are some ladies in it



 to crop a photo does wonders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

as it turns out i won't be going up to jhb. can't seem to find what I'm looking for up there and the expense of a return ticket can't be justified just for the vapemeet. i still have some time to look but not looking good. pity tho would really like to have made the job vapemeet as well


----------



## dannler

Take a bus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

dannler said:


> Take a bus



hahaha funny bro. id like to go but I'm also not that patient and besides loosing my marbles i may also end up spending a couple nights in jail for trying to take over the bus driver's job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dannler

Ah, you are from capetown...had to check your location first ha ha


----------



## baksteen8168

Any update on participating Vendors? I might not be able to go, but might be able to ask someone to pick up orders for me there. (saves on Shipping  )


----------



## Necropolis

I RSVP'd but I'm actually not going to be able to make it on the 29th - Going to Kings of Chaos that day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

baksteen8168 said:


> Any update on participating Vendors? I might not be able to go, but might be able to ask someone to pick up orders for me there. (saves on Shipping  )




Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Cloud Flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Stroodlepuff said:


> Vape King
> Skyblue Vaping
> Vape Cartel
> Cloud Flavour



Thanks @Stroodlepuff


----------



## BigAnt

Gizmo said:


> VK is thinking of hosting a fun Chilli Eating competition, the lucky winner will get a hamper worth R1500.00
> 
> What you think
> 
> This reference:




Will you be opening a thread for entrants for this like the cloud blowing and coil building from last meet.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BigAnt said:


> Will you be opening a thread for entrants for this like the cloud blowing and coil building from last meet.



I will do so later this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

I'm keen on chilli eating comp!


----------



## Gizmo

84? Come on we can do better then this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Geez! I need new glasses, went through the rsvp list and read Jacob_Zuma instead of Jacob_Ventura  - almost withdraw my attendance.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Wazie_VGODSA

Guys what's the places name? Street its on & area? Thank you


----------



## rogue zombie

Wazie_VGODSA said:


> Guys what's the places name? Street its on & area? Thank you



The venue is 'Social on Main'
Main Street, Bryanston

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Confirmed, 29 nov wife will look after kids, and i will join you lot

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WOOHOO!!! The venue has been confirmed!

It will be at Social on Main starting at 14:00

See you all there  Dont forget to RSVP on the first page of this thread.


Once again Vendors please let me know if you would like to have a table.

We currently have the following tables booked:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Heavenly Vapors
Cloud Flavor
Vape Club

Also vendors let me know if you will be sponsoring prizes for cloud blowing and coil building.

We currently have sponsorship from:

Vape King
Vape Cartel
Cloud Flavor - 12 Bottles of various juices
Skyblue Vaping

exact prices will be confirmed closer to the time.

A few Details about the meet you need to know if this is your first one:


Bring cash - the vendors are there to sell you amazing gear - and it is generally at a discount - some have card machines available but not all so be sure to have cash with you in-case there is something you want
Enter the competitions - even if you don't think you can win - they are all in the name of fun anyway 
Bring friends - the more the merrier (Seriously we have booked for 180 + so there is plenty space)
Most of all Have fun! There is alot to take in at vape meets but you wont enjoy it if you are not in a fun mindset! All sorts of interesting people attend Vape Meets so you will definitely make friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> Confirmed, 29 nov wife will look after kids, and i will join you lot



Will be awesome to have you there  If I remember correctly the last one you attended was the very first one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Hey guys and girls is it possible to put up a map for the Vape meet. Man I suck at directions


----------



## Stroodlepuff

dr phil said:


> Hey guys and girls is it possible to put up a map for the Vape meet. Man I suck at directions



https://www.google.co.za/maps/place...14,15z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xa0d4f895789b2589

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## CraftyZA

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will be awesome to have you there  If I remember correctly the last one you attended was the very first one?


At your house yes. Then work took over along with studies.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> At your house yes. Then work took over along with studies.



It has grown drastically since then  glad you can make it


----------



## Wesley

Will the vendors have juice-testing facilities at the meet?


----------



## baksteen8168

Wesley said:


> Will the vendors have juice-testing facilities at the meet?



They did last time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

9 away from 100! Lets hit 200 guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

Hey guys,

Is the venue kid friendly, I am trying to juggle a few things around and myself available for the meet and thought I could make it a family trip at the same time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Al3x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is the venue kid friendly, I am trying to juggle a few things around and myself available for the meet and thought I could make it a family trip at the same time.



That would be rad man. 

What do you mean by kid friendly? (Sorry - if that's a dumb question)


----------



## Al3x

Yiannaki said:


> That would be rad man.
> 
> What do you mean by kid friendly? (Sorry - if that's a dumb question)


I wanted to make it a family weekend trip, So just wanted to know if I could bring the kids along to the meet instead of leaving them at the hotel. Nothing special needed just as long as they are allowed in I guess

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Yiannaki said:


> What do you mean by kid friendly?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Al3x said:


> I wanted to make it a family weekend trip, So just wanted to know if I could bring the kids along to the meet instead of leaving them at the hotel. Nothing special needed just as long as they are allowed in I guess



I'm sure @Stroodlepuff could give more info on this


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Only 91? Come on guys we can do better than this 

Still awaiting confirmation on weather or nit the venue is child friendly but I will confirm soon as I have heard anything

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Right everyone, if you haven't considered it yet, do so now.

Vape Meets are fairly informal gatherings to meet fellow vapers, discuss juices and compare equipment. Enter the coil building and cloud blowing competitions with amazing prizes. There are retailers likely to have good deals on gear and juices. Pop along for a most enjoyable afternoon.

*Vape Meet #6 
Saturday 29 November - 14h00
Social on Main (Main Road, Bryanston)*

Please RSVP on the first post of this thread if you have not done so already

Let's make this one BIG!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hotel Booking done! Seeya all at the JHB Vape Meet! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> Hotel Booking done! Seeya all at the JHB Vape Meet! Whoooo!



Great 
You know you were the first person i met with the last meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Great
> You know you were the first person i met with the last meet



I remember! I saw you pulling Wheelies and thought it may be you and walked over for an introduction!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## abdul

would love to attend, but heard my friends talk about having my bachelor party that weekend. if not will def hitch a ride there


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> I remember! I saw you pulling Wheelies and thought it may be you and walked over for an introduction!


----------



## Metal Liz

I wish i could join in on this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

abdul said:


> would love to attend, but heard my friends talk about having my bachelor party that weekend. if not will def hitch a ride there



Maybe you need to get one of us in touch with your bachelor party organising team 
Im sure we have a good chance at rerouting their plans slightly to accommodate the man of the moment

Congrats @abdul !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Metal Liz said:


> I wish i could join in on this



Would be amazing to have you with us @Metal Liz 
We will be rocking hard in your honour

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tank

I will be there for sure along with the rest of the klerksdorp crowd WOEP WOEP

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

RSVP for @BansheeZA @ZortEd @Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tank

Heee haaaa.

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## abdul

Silver said:


> Maybe you need to get one of us in touch with your bachelor party organising team
> Im sure we have a good chance at rerouting their plans slightly to accommodate the man of the moment
> 
> Congrats @abdul !


Haha thanks @Silver but think they set on a gentlemans club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

BansheeZA said:


> RSVP for @BansheeZA @ZortEd @Tank



Hi @BansheeZA - please get them to click on the RSVP link in the first post on this thread.

@ZortEd, @Tank

EDIT - I see you RSVP'ed for three - no prob, thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA

Silver said:


> Hi @BansheeZA - please get them to click on the RSVP link in the first post on this thread.
> 
> @ZortEd, @Tank
> 
> EDIT - I see you RSVP'ed for three - no prob, thanks



hmm I see what has happened there... can you please fix my rsvp on the main list to one. will get Zorted to do his RSVP


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WOOHOO!!! The venue has been confirmed!

It will be at Social on Main starting at 14:00

See you all there  Dont forget to RSVP on the first page of this thread.


Once again Vendors please let me know if you would like to have a table.

We currently have the following tables booked:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Heavenly Vapors
Cloud Flavor
Vape Club
Craft Vapor

Also vendors let me know if you will be sponsoring prizes for cloud blowing and coil building.

We currently have sponsorship from:

Vape King
Vape Cartel
Cloud Flavor - 12 Bottles of various juices
Skyblue Vaping

exact prices will be confirmed closer to the time.

A few Details about the meet you need to know if this is your first one:


Bring cash - the vendors are there to sell you amazing gear - and it is generally at a discount - some have card machines available but not all so be sure to have cash with you in-case there is something you want
Enter the competitions - even if you don't think you can win - they are all in the name of fun anyway 
Bring friends - the more the merrier (Seriously we have booked for 180 + so there is plenty space)
Most of all Have fun! There is alot to take in at vape meets but you wont enjoy it if you are not in a fun mindset! All sorts of interesting people attend Vape Meets so you will definitely make friends

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

And a huge thanks to you @Stroodlepuff for all the organising behind the scenes.
You are a champ

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

RSVP list has reached 105 and has been climbing.

Great going everyone

If you know of anyone who has not yet RSVP'ed, be sure to let them know.
Just go to the first page of this thread and click the RSVP button.
If someone else is joining you at the meet and they are not a member here, just fill in the appropriate number of people that will be attending.

*This vape meet will be big and fantastic - don't miss it!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Thank you for all the hard work and effort you go to in order to make the vape meets happen @Stroodlepuff  

Can't wait to hang out with all you crazy people again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

We need a vendor like Vapeking with a Stroodlepuff down this way! Awesome work @Stroodlepuff , these members do not know how lucky they are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats 

Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....


Welcome dude, so does that mean you're coming to the meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....



Welcome to the forum.  congrats on the kicking the stienkie habit. Are you coming to the vape meet? 



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the site, joined a while back but have not posted anything as yet. Started vaping earlier this year, started with twisp clear kit, this was not to bad, definitely got me of the analogs  best decision ever!! Me and the wife are both vaping like crazy, recently started with RDA's and rebuilding all sorts of coils, I tied about everything now.. lol, Clapton coils and 24 Gauge zipper coils included ( bearing in mind that I had to drill out allot of the RDA holes as they don't usually cater for these big builds, hehe... Loving every second of the vaping experience!!! Yes i'm save, got the 26650's 32A and my lowest build so far is come in @ 0.13 Ohm, but using ohms law to be sure i'm not going over my safe amperage rage of the bats
> 
> Ok, that is a bit of me, love vaping, love the clouds, love the flavor, hate analogs, hehe, they taste like crap!! only using lighter for braai's and lighting my butane torch, hehe.....



Welcome to the forum.  congrats on the kicking the stienkie habit. Are you coming to the vape meet? 



Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Silver said:


> And a huge thanks to you @Stroodlepuff for all the organising behind the scenes.
> You are a champ





Yiannaki said:


> Thank you for all the hard work and effort you go to in order to make the vape meets happen @Stroodlepuff
> 
> Can't wait to hang out with all you crazy people again





Andre said:


> We need a vendor like Vapeking with a Stroodlepuff down this way! Awesome work @Stroodlepuff , these members do not know how lucky they are.



Its a pleasure guys  I'm in my element doing this  it's something I really enjoy  I just want the events to be bigger and bigger everytime  I want this to turn into an expo one day 

And thank you for the Kind words Andre

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Vape Expo

Vexpo

Sounds awesome, I'd pay to go to one of those!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Wesley said:


> Vape Expo
> 
> Vexpo
> 
> Sounds awesome, I'd pay to go to one of those!



VEXPO!!!

That sounds just about right 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn

annemarievdh said:


> Welcome to the forum.  congrats on the kicking the stienkie habit. Are you coming to the vape meet?
> 
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


hi there, yes we will be coming, my wife rsvped for the both of us.... I remember at one stage talking to you over the phone, was on my way to your shop when you indicated that the one in 4ways would be closer... hehe... Dankie man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh

JW Flynn said:


> hi there, yes we will be coming, my wife rsvped for the both of us.... I remember at one stage talking to you over the phone, was on my way to your shop when you indicated that the one in 4ways would be closer... hehe... Dankie man



Groot plesier  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Michael i'm going to kick your ass  press that RSVP button lol


----------



## Marzuq

so i finally found the bakkie i am looking for in boksberg. only problem is that i need to get it before the 18th nov else my settlement value on my car goes up. so unfortunately i will not be flying down to collect the bakkie which also means i will not be attending the jhb vape meet. i thought i could drag it out a little longer and make the meet but murphey likes things her way.


----------



## Paulie

Stroodlepuff said:


> Its a pleasure guys  I'm in my element doing this  it's something I really enjoy  I just want the events to be bigger and bigger everytime  I want this to turn into an expo one day
> 
> And thank you for the Kind words Andre





Marzuq said:


> so i finally found the bakkie i am looking for in boksberg. only problem is that i need to get it before the 18th nov else my settlement value on my car goes up. so unfortunately i will not be flying down to collect the bakkie which also means i will not be attending the jhb vape meet. i thought i could drag it out a little longer and make the meet but murphey likes things her way.




pitty it would have been really cool meeting u bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Full marks for trying @Marzuq 
Dont worry there will be a next time 
Good luck for the new bakkie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

paulph201 said:


> pitty it would have been really cool meeting u bro



yeah i agree. JHB is a different scene to cape town. and ive seen so many pics of the previous meets that it makes me want to be there. but try as i may i just cant afford to pay extra for this vehicle. will push my installment up over what i am budgeting for.



Silver said:


> Full marks for trying @Marzuq
> Dont worry there will be a next time
> Good luck for the new bakkie



thanks @Silver i am sure there will be more opportunities to come down and meet the community and jhb. i might be coming down to jhb toward the end of jan for a day or two. ill post it on the forum and maybe we can do an informal gathering of sorts. whoever wants to join can join?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

So............ two weeks and 1 day until JHB Meet #6

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

If you are an ecigssa member and within distance of the meet you need to be there! It's awesome to meet the faces behind the keyboards!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Raslin

So being a relative newbie to the forum and vape meets in particular, i was wondering if it would be possible or if other members would be interested in the more experienced modders and DIY Chemists running some workshops? I would be interested in "Mixing for Dummies" and "Coil building for Dummies".


----------



## Yiannaki

Raslin said:


> So being a relative newbie to the forum and vape meets in particular, i was wondering if it would be possible or if other members would be interested in the more experienced modders and DIY Chemists running some workshops? I would be interested in "Mixing for Dummies" and "Coil building for Dummies".



Im not too sure about the 'workshops' scenario but i could always sit down with you and run you and anyone else who's interested through some coil building if you're keen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Directions to JHB Vape Meet!

Click this URL - http://jummp.to/RPZ52

Or scan this image!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Directions to JHB Vape Meet!
> 
> Click this URL - http://jummp.to/RPZ52
> 
> Or scan this image!
> View attachment 15555



Nicely done Skipper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK this time it's more accurate! I looked up the exact address!

http://jummp.to/BL39F

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

And for me it's quite close!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil

Rob tx a million


----------



## Raslin

That would be great @Yiannaki, much appreciated. I will buy the drinks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Raslin said:


> That would be great @Yiannaki, much appreciated. I will buy the drinks.


If you buying drinks, I will also help!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin

Lol


----------



## Silver

@Raslin -

@TylerD taught me how to build my first coil at a vape meet!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Can i sit in with the masters?

Coil noob here

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raslin

@Silver, really, well if the three of you give me pointers then I can become Jedi as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil

kimbo said:


> Can i sit in with the masters?
> 
> Coil noob here


Lol kimbo u the master I need to see how u build on the Ross. Dame on youtube looks hard thinking of getting one


----------



## Silver

Raslin said:


> @Silver, really, well if the three of you give me pointers then I can become Jedi as well



Yip indeed

@TylerD is so experienced with coils that he can do them with his eyes closed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

dr phil said:


> Lol kimbo u the master I need to see how u build on the Ross. Dame on youtube looks hard thinking of getting one



It is the building of the coil that i can still do with some pointers

To put a new coil in the rose takes a few, but just to wick takes about 5min, You must just make sure the leads in the bottom is straight and the right length

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> Yip indeed
> 
> @TylerD is so experienced with coils that he can do them with his eyes closed


lol @Silver . I hear you do it with your teeth these days, like Hendrix played guitar.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> lol @Silver . I hear you do it with your teeth these days, like Hendrix played guitar.



I wish @TylerD 
Actually, thats not a bad idea. Sometimes I wish I had another hand to make things easy. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Silver said:


> I wish @TylerD
> Actually, thats not a bad idea. Sometimes I wish I had another hand to make things easy. Lol


That extra hand would come in handy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

Raslin said:


> So being a relative newbie to the forum and vape meets in particular, i was wondering if it would be possible or if other members would be interested in the more experienced modders and DIY Chemists running some workshops? I would be interested in "Mixing for Dummies" and "Coil building for Dummies".



I wouldn't mind chatting to you about the DIY Mixing - some hints - tips ect...

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Melinda said:


> I wouldn't mind chatting to you about the DIY Mixing - some hints - tips ect...



I wouldn't mind listening in to that chat @Melinda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raslin

@Melinda, great I would really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> I wouldn't mind listening in to that chat @Melinda


Sorry, the use by date has expired on you kit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Andre said:


> Sorry, the use by date has expired on you kit.



Lol @Andre 
Its actually safely stored in airtight bags and has been kept at -50 degrees in my cryogenic chamber 
Aka my cold dark cupboard far away from the wife's smell radar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Melinda

@Raslin is there anything specific you would like to know?


----------



## Raslin

No nothing specific, just general discussion on mixing ratio's, finishing of mixes, steeping etc. The forum is great for specific questions but having a face to face can yield better quality info and is enjoyable too


----------



## Melinda

Raslin said:


> No nothing specific, just general discussion on mixing ratio's, finishing of mixes, steeping etc. The forum is great for specific questions but having a face to face can yield better quality info and is enjoyable too



Great stuff, please find me at the Skyblue Table when you get there and we can go sit have a drink and talk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raslin

Brilliant, Thanks you I will. @Silver, care to join us?


----------



## Silver

Raslin said:


> Brilliant, Thanks you I will. @Silver, care to join us?



Indeed i would like to, time permitting (admin duties etc)


----------



## PeterHarris

wow almost forgot to are ess vee pee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

WOOHOO!!! The venue has been confirmed!

It will be at Social on Main starting at 14:00

See you all there  Dont forget to RSVP on the first page of this thread.


Once again Vendors please let me know if you would like to have a table.

We currently have the following tables booked:

Vape King
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Heavenly Vapors
Cloud Flavor
Vape Club
Craft Vapor
EC-Solution (electronic Cigarette Solutions)


Also vendors let me know if you will be sponsoring prizes for cloud blowing and coil building.

We currently have sponsorship from:

Vape King:
2 x Hampers of 10 Vape King Juices
2 x Vape King coil Jigs
2 x Hampers of Kanthal (20, 24, 26, 28G)

Vape Cartel:
To be confirmed

Cloud Flavor:
12 Bottles of various juices

Skyblue Vaping
DIY small Starter Kit with 5 flavours of our choice hamper of our e-liquids in 30 ml - Winners mg choice 
1x Efest Button Top Combo (2x button top 18650 batteries and an efest battery case) (button top only)



exact prices will be confirmed closer to the time.

A few Details about the meet you need to know if this is your first one:


Bring cash - the vendors are there to sell you amazing gear - and it is generally at a discount - some have card machines available but not all so be sure to have cash with you in-case there is something you want
Enter the competitions - even if you don't think you can win - they are all in the name of fun anyway 
Bring friends - the more the merrier (Seriously we have booked for 180 + so there is plenty space)
Most of all Have fun! There is alot to take in at vape meets but you wont enjoy it if you are not in a fun mindset! All sorts of interesting people attend Vape Meets so you will definitely make friends
*ALSO IT IS ONE WEEK TO GO YIPEE!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff will the PIF Box be there?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff will the PIF Box be there?



Yip

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

And the taste box ?


----------



## Arthster

If work permits I shall be there and I might bring along a fellow vapor... BTW I'm BACK


----------



## Yiannaki

A few hours short of 1 week until the vape meet   

Can't wait! #excitement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> A few hours short of 1 week until the vape meet
> 
> Can't wait! #excitement



I can't wait to pack the vape kit into the car and head up country!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> I can't wait to pack the vape kit into the car and head up country!


Looking forward to hanging out again with you @Rob Fisher  it's always a pleasure!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

This time I plan to spend more time chatting, and less on other stuff.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not long to go till the JHB Vape Meet! 

Any Vendors who want to post any SPECIALS that can *only be gotten at the Vape Meet *can feel free to post here in this very thread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Cant wait to meet the other vapors... It sucks being the odd one out... where i work a couple of guys bought R200 star kits at some flea market. vaped for 2 days, gave it up and left me alone again 

Now its just me and my wing man and our wifes are sisters. I got him into vaping and now we are not allowed to play any more for some reason

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alex said:


> This time I plan to spend more time chatting, and less on other stuff.
> 
> 
> via iphone


I wish I could say the same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Anyone attending the JHB Vape meet who would like to try Rayon must just see me at the Vape Meet for one foot of free Rayon!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## dannler

i've been at a couple of expo's for other hobbies, and i always see there is goodie bags given to the guys that booked a spot, would be cool if it could be done here, like some 5ml juice samples from some vendors, maybe 1m length wire some rayon, for guys to go home and test it out with time, i know there is test juices and stuff, but i dont think my taste buds, will bring out the full on flavour test after test after test


----------



## dannler

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone attending the JHB Vape meet who would like to try Rayon must just see me at the Vape Meet for one foot of free Rayon!
> 
> View attachment 15922


ha ha just as i posted something similar on the free topic


----------



## Rob Fisher

dannler said:


> i've been at a couple of expo's for other hobbies, and i always see there is goodie bags given to the guys that booked a spot, would be cool if it could be done here, like some 5ml juice samples from some vendors, maybe 1m length wire some rayon, for guys to go home and test it out with time, i know there is test juices and stuff, but i dont think my taste buds, will bring out the full on flavour test after test after test



There will be a lucky draw!


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> There will be a lucky draw!



Who do we bribe?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> Who do we bribe?



Probably Stroods! But it's a public draw out of a hat so if there is going to be any skulduggery then you best get onto the plans now and make sure Stroods only puts your name in the hat!


----------



## Arthster

What time does the vaping start? I will most likely need to arrange with work and then with my wingman as well


----------



## Arthster

Never mind... I blew the vape away from the screen and saw 14:00

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Guys and girls, this vape meet is going to be *awesome!* 
Don't miss it

Less than a week to go.

*Next week Saturday 29th November, 14h00
Social on Main, Bryanston*

*If you have not done so already, please RSVP on the first page of this thread.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Woohoo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

A few days to go till the JHB Vape Meet...

Its going to be awesome and fun! 

*
This Saturday 29th November, 14h00*
*Social on Main, Bryanston*

*If you have not done so already, please RSVP on the first page of this thread.*

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD

Gonna be awesome! I missed the last one, but not missing this one!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Skobbejak

Wil all the guys selling stuff have card facilities? Or should we each take a suitcase full of mulla....?


----------



## Silver

Skobbejak said:


> Wil all the guys selling stuff have card facilities? Or should we each take a suitcase full of mulla....?



I think one or two may have card facilities as they did in the past, but definitely not all of them 
So bring cash rather

I dont know if there is an ATM machine nearby. 
Maybe someone familiar with that area can comment (@Yiannaki ?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Skobbejak said:


> Wil all the guys selling stuff have card facilities? Or should we each take a suitcase full of mulla....?



There is a Standard Bank ATM next door and a Nedbank ATM just across the road  Nicolway shopping center is also very closeby and that has an FNB and an ABSA as well

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Skobbejak said:


> Wil all the guys selling stuff have card facilities? Or should we each take a suitcase full of mulla....?



Two suitcases will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Skobbejak said:


> Wil all the guys selling stuff have card facilities? Or should we each take a suitcase full of mulla....?



We will have card facilities and so will skyblue I think


----------



## kimbo

*Stroodlepuff* i thought they will have something on the Facebook of Social on Main. But i dont see anything. Was hopping we get some walkin converts


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> *Stroodlepuff* i thought they will have something on the Facebook of Social on Main. But i dont see anything. Was hopping we get some walkin converts




She said she was going to :/ I'll ask her now, they seem to advertise a day or two before their other events though so lets see

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone attending the JHB Vape meet who would like to try Rayon must just see me at the Vape Meet for one foot of free Rayon!
> 
> View attachment 15922


Thanx man, that would be awesome!! just been using Cotton since I started with drippers... Would be good to try something else out... and hey, I have big feet, LOLzzz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

There goes my December budget


----------



## kimbo

Arthster said:


> There goes my December budget



Nou eers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

En dit het soo goed gegaan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Melinda

Yep Skyblue will have Card Facilities also

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Melinda said:


> Yep Skyblue will have Card Facilities also


You guys are making it to easy for me to spend money and get into to trouble with the wife ... but then again she might understand


----------



## Stroodlepuff

See you all there  Dont forget to RSVP on the first page of this thread.

*We currently have the following tables booked: (Vendor bookings are now closed)*

Vape King - Various High End mods, drippers, juice and more
Skyblue Vaping - E-liquids (Pre-made and DIY) Starter Kits and liquids
Vape Cartel - High End international juice, various tanks and mods
Heavenly Vapors - Kangertech products and Juice
Cloud Flavor - International Juices
Vape Club - Various High End mods, drippers, juice and more
Craft Vapor - Juices
EC-Solution (electronic Cigarette Solutions)


*Sponsored prizes for cloud blowing and coil building.*

We currently have sponsorship from:

*Vape King:*
2 x Hampers of 10 Vape King Juices
2 x Vape King coil Jigs
2 x Hampers of Kanthal (20, 24, 26, 28G)

*Vape Cartel:*
3 Bottles SB/KC 
2x Vapowire

*Cloud Flavor:*
12 bottles of juice (Hurricane vapor and bombies) (4 bottles) x 3 packages

*Skyblue Vaping*
DIY small Starter Kit with 5 flavours of our choice hamper of our e-liquids in 30 ml - Winners mg choice
1x Efest Button Top Combo (2x button top 18650 batteries and an efest battery case) (button top only)

*Craft Vapor:*
1 x Hamper of 4 craft Vapor Juices
2 x Hampers of 3 Craft Vapor Juices

*Vapour Mountain:*
R600.00 vapour Mountain Voucher

*Vape Club:*
aerotank mini
iStick

Any extra prizes donated on the day will go into a Lucky Draw

*A few Details about the meet you need to know if this is your first one:*


Bring cash - the vendors are there to sell you amazing gear - and it is generally at a discount - some have card machines available but not all so be sure to have cash with you in-case there is something you want
Enter the competitions - even if you don't think you can win - they are all in the name of fun anyway 
Bring friends - the more the merrier (Seriously we have booked for 180 + so there is plenty space)
Most of all Have fun! There is alot to take in at vape meets but you wont enjoy it if you are not in a fun mindset! All sorts of interesting people attend Vape Meets so you will definitely make friends
*ALSO IT IS 3 DAYS TO GO YIPEE!!!*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks to all those who RSVP'ed
The number of RSVPs is now on *143... er... make it 146*

*This is going to be one heck of a gathering...*

Here is a pic from Vape Meet 4 in June:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Just posting the details of the vape meet again - *with the address*

Date: Saturday 29 November 2014
Time : 2pm
Venue: *Social on Main*
Address: *Shop 1, Posthouse Centre, corner Main Road and Posthouse Street, Bryanston*

See you there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha

.... and something will be there as a tease as well....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie

HPBotha said:


> .... and something will be there as a tease as well....



@HPBotha does thatsomething start with an "H"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha

Oliver Barry said:


> @HPBotha does thatsomething start with an "H"?



more lik e 'P'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hash Punk

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone attending the JHB Vape meet who would like to try Rayon must just see me at the Vape Meet for one foot of free Rayon!
> 
> View attachment 15922


That is awesome. I woukd love to get my hands on some


----------



## Arthster

Ons gaan nou nou braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> Thanks to all those who RSVP'ed
> The number of RSVPs is now on *143... er... make it 146*
> 
> *This is going to be one heck of a gathering...*
> 
> Here is a pic from Vape Meet 4 in June:
> 
> View attachment 16131



Haha what am I doing ther behind @Stroodlepuff. Looks like I'm hiding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

lol didnt even see you there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol didnt even see you there



Haha had to look hard to see myself, I new I was there somewer


----------



## Arthster

Urm stupid question, but my wingman asked so I have to ask... whats the entrance fee?


----------



## kimbo

Arthster said:


> Urm stupid question, but my wingman asked so I have to ask... whats the entrance fee?



30ml

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Arthster

Whoohoo got change for 50ml?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

well you are two so i will give you 10ml discount

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

kimbo said:


> 30ml


LOL. As my 10 year old would say: You're such a dumb bum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> Urm stupid question, but my wingman asked so I have to ask... whats the entrance fee?


To get in, all you have to do is stroke the beard of @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Ons gaan amper braai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

Yiannaki said:


> To get in, all you have to do is stroke the beard of @TylerD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> View attachment 16239



Does that hurt?


----------



## Yiannaki

1 more sleep to go people  

Lets get the RSVPs up to 180! 

Social on main, here we come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BansheeZA

I really hope the stocked up on food and drinks cause we are going to take the whole place over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

One more day


----------



## Paulie

See you all tmr  come say hi and taste some joose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> Urm stupid question, but my wingman asked so I have to ask... whats the entrance fee?



Hi @Arthster - not a stupid question at all
*The answer is that there is no entrance fee*

All the vape meets thus far have had no entrance fee. We have tried very hard to arrange them at places that dont charge venue hire. We (or shall I say, mainly @Stroodlepuff ) have been successful thus far. You can all thank her tomorrow!

But with the numbers approaching what they are, this may not be possible in future. We may need to consider hiring a venue at some point. 

So enjoy the "free entrance" for now 
But bring loads of cash to spend on ejuice and vape gear at the retailers that will be in attendance. 

And please also support Social on Main by ordering a few drinks and food if you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

Thanks silver. And a big thanks to Stroodlepuff.

Next question as a noob. Who can i bug tomorrow about the fine art of coil buildin on RDA's... I'll supply the equipment. I would just greatly appreciate some building advise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Arthster said:


> Thanks silver. And a big thanks to Stroodlepuff.
> 
> Next question as a noob. Who can i bug tomorrow about the fine art of coil buildin on RDA's... I'll supply the equipment. I would just greatly appreciate some building advise



Haha, throw a stone (maybe some juice rather) and you'll hit somebody willing to help you out I bet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riddle

Arthster said:


> Thanks silver. And a big thanks to Stroodlepuff.
> 
> Next question as a noob. Who can i bug tomorrow about the fine art of coil buildin on RDA's... I'll supply the equipment. I would just greatly appreciate some building advise


Almost anybody will be willing to help out.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Hi Guys

Just a breakdown of event info from the venue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

@Stroodlepuff https://www.facebook.com/SocialOnMain1

Am i looking on the right page?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

kimbo said:


> @Stroodlepuff https://www.facebook.com/SocialOnMain1
> 
> Am i looking on the right page?



Thats the one  They said they will do a post this afternoon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a breakdown of event info from the venue.



Guests are allowed to smoke E-Vapour cigarettes in the venue .. that i like


----------



## TyChi

Man, i would love to attend, have this project lined up 2morro, i really want to attend one of these and get to know the crew! hopefully there will be another one which i will most def be there ! Excuse me for non attendance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just a breakdown of event info from the venue.


Nice! That's one thing in liked when we had a work thing there a few months back. They allowed us to vape inside

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Arthster said:


> Thanks silver. And a big thanks to Stroodlepuff.
> 
> Next question as a noob. Who can i bug tomorrow about the fine art of coil buildin on RDA's... I'll supply the equipment. I would just greatly appreciate some building advise



@Raslin and @kimbo have also asked for some coiling help and tips. 

You're more than welcome to have a seat with us as we run through it  The mods will be easily identifiable so come find me when you guys are keen!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arthster

Yiannaki said:


> @Raslin and @kimbo have also asked for some coiling help and tips.
> 
> You're more than welcome to have a seat with us as we run through it  The mods will be easily identifiable so come find me when you guys are keen!


Thank you very much I will greatly appreciate the help


----------



## HPBotha

Spoiler: RANT



Ok - bad news the prototypes have been misplaced by the wonderful folks at Aramex SA Johannesburg branch.

for further EXCITING news please call the johannesburg branch at aramex - and for a live feed as to the monumental cockup please visit their site for more stellar news!!!!

I hereby resign my fate to the incompetency of others. For those of you who want to see the Hydrus, i apologise.



Fact:




Enjoy the meet guys! Hope it arrives. Otherwise i will have a set at the cape town meet next week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda

new record for me, 23:15 and I'm all my preparations is done for the Vape Meet, Last time I got to bed only at 3am, something tells me I should use child labour a bit more often

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Melinda said:


> new record for me, 23:15 and I'm all my preparations is done for the Vape Meet, Last time I got to bed only at 3am, something tells me I should use child labour a bit more often



Yip I'm also pretty much done  have a few quick things done in the morning but thats all  New record for me too - I think we're getting used to this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki

Melinda said:


> new record for me, 23:15 and I'm all my preparations is done for the Vape Meet, Last time I got to bed only at 3am, something tells me I should use child labour a bit more often





Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip I'm also pretty much done  have a few quick things done in the morning but thats all  New record for me too - I think we're getting used to this



Good job guys


----------



## kimbo

I cant sleep any more *Exited* :hug:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Have a fantastic meet Jhb!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Good morning wonderful vapers!




Make sure your batteries are charged and your tanks are filled.

See you all later...

Date: Saturday 29 November 2014 (TODAY!)
Time : *2pm*
Venue: *Social on Main*
Address: *Shop 1, Posthouse Centre, corner Main Road and Posthouse Street, Bryanston*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Who has electricity?!?!? I need to do my nails?!?!?  the vapemeet is in 6 and a half houers 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

annemarievdh said:


> Who has electricity?!?!? I need to do my nails?!?!?  the vapemeet is in 6 and a half houers
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



I've got power @annemarievdh 
But thanks for reminding me - I forgot load shedding is taking place this weekend - I need to put my batteries on charge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver said:


> I've got power @annemarievdh
> But thanks for reminding me - I forgot load shedding is taking place this weekend - I need to put my batteries on charge



Our power was sepose to go of 8am not 6 am. Didn't even have a cup of coffee 

And it's only going to be back at 22:00 

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> Who has electricity?!?!? I need to do my nails?!?!?  the vapemeet is in 6 and a half houers
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



Umm electricity for nails?

You use a grinder?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

I guess Social on Main did not get a chance to advertize on the Facebook page. I was actually looking Fwd to see what the will say about the meet.


----------



## kimbo

BTW @Silver did you see your sig today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

kimbo said:


> BTW @Silver did you see your sig today


lol his got the nelson

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

paulph201 said:


> lol his got the nelson



Hence forth your 1 Year 1 Month 1 Day will be your Nelson day


----------



## Alex

kimbo said:


> BTW @Silver did you see your sig today



Well spotted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

The big day is here . Have an awesome vape meet guys and please don't forget to flood us with some of the awesome pics of the event.


----------



## Raslin

Terrible news this morning,....... somethings come up at a client and it does not look like i am going to make the meet. Oh well, have fun guys, sorry I cannot be there, i was looking forward to meeting all you folks.


----------



## JW Flynn

Raslin said:


> Terrible news this morning,....... somethings come up at a client and it does not look like i am going to make the meet. Oh well, have fun guys, sorry I cannot be there, i was looking forward to meeting all you folks.


damn, that is a pitty, also looking forward to meeting all the guys, hehe, my first vape meet... ever, hehe


----------



## kimbo

Raslin said:


> Terrible news this morning,....... somethings come up at a client and it does not look like i am going to make the meet. Oh well, have fun guys, sorry I cannot be there, i was looking forward to meeting all you folks.



Tell them you have an important meeting you just cant get out of .. you tried as he is a very good client of your but this meeting has been arranged moths in advance.


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> Umm electricity for nails?
> 
> You use a grinder?



I need to use my little oven for the gel nails to dry 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## kimbo

annemarievdh said:


> I need to use my little oven for the gel nails to dry
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



lol vrouens en hul dinge

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo

Few hours left!


----------



## Sir Vape

All the best for the meet guys. Have a blast


----------



## Raslin

Have a blast folks. I want to see clouds over the north.


----------



## Arthster

Nou gaan ons braai


----------



## JW Flynn

daai klink na 'n plan.... moet gaan dop en chop kry vir na die vape meet


----------



## Silverbear

Yeeeeeeeeee Haaaaaaaaaaa, looks like I going to make it to the meet, manage to complete work deliverables, so see you all there. Will be bring the wife and sons with this time. Sooooooo Looking forward to it.


----------



## JW Flynn

cool man, see you there


----------



## Ollie

50 minutes and counting... 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168

Have a great one everyone!!


----------



## annemarievdh

Almost there, just in traffic  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## annemarievdh

At the meet 




Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

And this is my wife wont allow me to go to the meet...

Go to vape meet R200.00
Wifes facial expression when I unload the car... priceless

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster

I need a new profile pic... i dont have crappy juice any more. Thanks all the vendors at vape meet jhb... awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

have fun! pity I am too far away  ....and its f******** cold here, so 2 things to be jealous 

edit: @Silver push the peeps to vote!


----------



## Daniel

Anybody at the meet from Centurion ? IF so please PM me I could not make it and kimbo has a package for me


----------



## LandyMan

Daniel said:


> Anybody at the meet from Centurion ? IF so please PM me I could not make it and kimbo has a package for me


Ah Dude, I just got back.
Thanks all for a fantastic afternoon. Loads of fun


----------



## Paulie

Great meet!

Just got home!!

Thanks to the organisers @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for organizing this!! We would like to thank everyone who came and supported us!! Also it was really cool seeing everyone just to name a few! @Silver @Alex @Rob Fisher @Imthiaz Khan @Gambit @MurderDoll @Yiannaki (happy bday bro ) and if i have missed a few i am sorry i couldnt remember your id and it was a crazy epic day!

Even @devdev made an appearance and took lots of great pics!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Riddle

Spectacular meet. Even though I couldn't be there from the beginning was still good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> Great meet!
> 
> Just got home!!
> 
> Thanks to the organisers @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for organizing this!! We would like to thank everyone who came and supported us!! Also it was really cool seeing everyone just to name a few! @Silver @Alex @Rob Fisher @MurderDoll @Yiannaki (happy bday bro ) and if i have missed a few i am sorry as it was a crazy epic day!


Great seeing you again! 
Had a great time seeing everyone! 

Chuffed Mike managed to pull off a double win. Representing! Ha ha. 

It's @Yiannak's birthday? 
Happy Birthday bud! I didn't even realise!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Liza Flynn

Was our first vape meet and it was serious fun, thanks a mill guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn

Thank you to all the organizers, vendors and vapers for making it a great event... This was our first event and definitely looking forward to the next one... got 3rd in cloud blowing(had to battle out 3'rd spot with my wife!!! HEHE).. watch out number 1 and 2... i'ma comin... hehe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn

And thank you so much for all the prizes!!! guys, the event rocked... let's hope next time we don't have to compete with the rugby and the guys at the bar!! (yes I know I was there also, hehe) HEHE

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Vape meet was top class. Awesome seeing u all got some fantastic juices was a really good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Really had a good time at the meet. Was running up and down most of the day so sorry if i did not come chat to some ppl.

Just wanna also appologise for not starting the cloud blowing on time. But we had to battle with the rugby and the sound and thr management. 
But at least it did happen.

Thanks to all the guys and girls that stayed a bit longer for that.

Oh and i will try and be more active on the forum. Ma6be even sneak in a new video or something 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cat

Necropolis said:


> I RSVP'd but I'm actually not going to be able to make it on the 29th - Going to Kings of Chaos that day.



! i had to google that. ... Billy Gibbons!  ohmygoodness  ....... zz top, i can't remember where or when but i think it was Standard Bank Arena...? A small place, close up, right next to the stage. was freaking awesome. Maybe 2000 or 2001.


----------



## kimbo

Just got home .. Tx to every one, it was great to see all the faces again .. and @annemarievdh 's nail she did in the oven

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh

kimbo said:


> Just got home .. Tx to every one, it was great to see all the faces again .. and @annemarievdh 's nail she did in the oven



Hahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Arthster

Thanks every one. I now have a few faces to put to the names, but many thanks to @Stroodlepuff and everyone else that arranged the meet it was fantastic. @Yiannaki thanks for the help with the coil build, I just finished a new single coil build and all I can say is where the  is every one and where did this fog come from. .

Today I felt like a kid in a toy shop and was a little distracted. So if you saw me or called me and I didn't respond... Please forgive me 

Adventure for tomorrow. Starting mixing my own juice with my new chemistry set (Thanks guys from Skyblue)

Again thank you everyone, and cant wait for the next one.

Note to self: Remember bigger bag for next Meet!!!

P.S Nou het ons klaar gebraai...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

@paulph201 and myself were having a discussion yesterday and it was agreed that we had found @Rob Fisher's dople ganger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Paulie

MurderDoll said:


> @paulph201 and myself were having a discussion yesterday and it was agreed that we had found @Rob Fisher's dople ganger.
> 
> View attachment 16289


lol you playing with fire ere hahaha did u ever get a tag? *duck*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens

Thanks everyone, the vape meet was fun  and thanks for sponsoring the prizes, i'm gonna have lots of fun rebuilding now! Was really nice meeting everyone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie

MrSh1thappens said:


> Thanks everyone, the vape meet was fun  and thanks for sponsoring the prizes, i'm gonna have lots of fun rebuilding now! Was really nice meeting everyone.


Was really cool meeting you and seeing your coil!! i am going to attempt one tonight lol Well done in the Cloud Blowing competition man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens

paulph201 said:


> Was really cool meeting you and seeing your coil!! i am going to attempt one tonight lol Well done in the Cloud Blowing competition man!



Ok good luck bro! Whatsapp me if you need any tips (what I learnt from my f*** ups ), thanks again for the 'nana cream!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

MrSh1thappens said:


> Thanks everyone, the vape meet was fun  and thanks for sponsoring the prizes, i'm gonna have lots of fun rebuilding now! Was really nice meeting everyone.



Man, your coil was epic. I couldn't believe how good the 0mg 'Nana Cream was on your 0.1ohm something coil. Really, I was super impressed, and the flavour....

Your clapton coil is truly amazing

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Paulie

Alex said:


> Man, your coil was epic. I couldn't believe how good the 0mg 'Nana Cream was on your 0.1ohm something coil. Really, I was super impressed, and the flavour....
> 
> Your clapton coil is truly amazing
> 
> View attachment 16296



The flavour from this coil is so good!! i was extremely surprised how effective it was!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

The coil building comp surprised me completely, I did not know what to expect and hence was in a flat spin, lol, I was thinking that it would be something where you get like 2 hours to build the wildest most exotic thing you could think of... something worth of photo's and the internet... the limit on the build was the big thing for me, I usually build stuff that would look nice, or are as low ohm as possible. LOL

Ended up doing a weird ass coil, just to get something in, lol, I never even attempted the coil I did yesterday, basically wrapped and wrapped until it was close to the ohm requirements and then tried to make it look like something else than just a straight coil... 

Learning curve hey, hehe..... and all while in the spirit of vaping!!!! Love it and will see you at the next one!!!

I know I tanked allot of people yesterday, but more specific, Me and the wife managed to win 3 prizes yesterday and I would like to Thank the sponsors as well.. VapeKing (lucky Draw) for me..... Skyblue Vaping (Lucky Draw) for @Liza Flynn and Craft Vapour with my 3rd place in the cloud chasing competition!!

Thank you again to all the organizers and all of the vape vendors for the shops that you guys put up... Loved it and I bet allot of the random people just coming into the bar also took note and interest into the event....

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## dannler

PeterHarris said:


> Really had a good time at the meet. Was running up and down most of the day so sorry if i did not come chat to some ppl.
> 
> Just wanna also appologise for not starting the cloud blowing on time. But we had to battle with the rugby and the sound and thr management.
> But at least it did happen.
> 
> Thanks to all the guys and girls that stayed a bit longer for that.
> 
> Oh and i will try and be more active on the forum. Ma6be even sneak in a new video or something
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 ah ha, i wondered what happened to the cloud blowing, i missed it unfortunatly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrSh1thappens

Alex said:


> Man, your coil was epic. I couldn't believe how good the 0mg 'Nana Cream was on your 0.1ohm something coil. Really, I was super impressed, and the flavour....
> 
> Your clapton coil is truly amazing
> 
> View attachment 16296



Haha thanks man, credits to Kent Hill (creator of the fused Clapton) and Derek Small (inventor of the Clapton), it really is worth a try  the only thing I woulda done differently was use a thinner wire on the outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JW Flynn

MrSh1thappens said:


> Haha thanks man, credits to Kent Hill (creator of the fused Clapton) and Derek Small (inventor of the Clapton), it really is worth a try  the only thing I woulda done differently was use a thinner wire on the outside.


What size did you use? I usually use 32 Gauge, would have loved a bit thinner as well, but that is the thinnest I could find up to now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Between the Rugby and the lots of talking, i got a sexy voice today

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## MrSh1thappens

JW Flynn said:


> What size did you use? I usually use 32 Gauge, would have loved a bit thinner as well, but that is the thinnest I could find up to now...



I used 32 as well, but 36 looks more promising haha, I also couldn't find any thinner than 32

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

paulph201 said:


> lol you playing with fire ere hahaha did u ever get a tag? *duck*


Yeah. I did in the end. 

Ha ha. 

So I can't be fined!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah. I did in the end.
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> So I can't be fined!



We have a list of the people who never got their name tags  They were assumed as not attending and will be getting fined by the Fines master on his return  



I just want to say a huge apology from my side - when the venue said to me there would be rugby I did not realize they would be playing it a 2 million decibels, I understand that it was extremely frustrating for alot of you and I do have to apologize. There were alot of discussions about the next venue yesterday between retailers, admins and mods and the next venue will be a hall of some sort where we are not under the control of a cramped restaurant and their management. 

Other than space restrictions and the loudness of the venue I think the meet was pretty good. There were about 120 people in attendance throughout the day and our competition entrants all did exceptionally well

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## kimbo

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have a list of the people who never got their name tags  They were assumed as not attending and will be getting fined by the Fines master on his return
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say a huge apology from my side - when the venue said to me there would be rugby I did not realize they would be playing it a 2 million decibels, I understand that it was extremely frustrating for alot of you and I do have to apologize. There were alot of discussions about the next venue yesterday between retailers, admins and mods and the next venue will be a hall of some sort where we are not under the control of a cramped restaurant and their management.
> 
> Other than space restrictions and the loudness of the venue I think the meet was pretty good. There were about 120 people in attendance throughout the day and our competition entrants all did exceptionally well


Well I thank you, I really enjoyed the meet, and I even have a Sexy voice now  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Thank you all for the great meet yesterday  

I was running around like a bit of a headless chicken yesterday with my big ass thumb 

It was a blast hanging out with the regular faces  and great meeting new ones 

There's something magical about the vape meets! 

One thing that does suck though I'd how frighteningly quick the time passes! 

PS thanks to all for the b.day wishes as well as my happy birthday song that broke out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have a list of the people who never got their name tags  They were assumed as not attending and will be getting fined by the Fines master on his return
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say a huge apology from my side - when the venue said to me there would be rugby I did not realize they would be playing it a 2 million decibels, I understand that it was extremely frustrating for alot of you and I do have to apologize. There were alot of discussions about the next venue yesterday between retailers, admins and mods and the next venue will be a hall of some sort where we are not under the control of a cramped restaurant and their management.
> 
> Other than space restrictions and the loudness of the venue I think the meet was pretty good. There were about 120 people in attendance throughout the day and our competition entrants all did exceptionally well



Awesome event, thank for you for arranging everything. I was there for a short bit and then had to rush off again to sort out my commitments for the day. 
Just happy that I managed to get some good juice and a few concentrates for my DIY box  Just a pity I didnt have the time to stay for the competitions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Me and the wife was there only for about 5 min, gave Kimbo a cupple of juices and left. Next time i can arrange the pavilion at copperleaf golf estate.... Ill carry the charge, but its all upto u? We can discuss it at a later stage. For now enjoy the festivities and be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 3


----------



## zadiac

Thanks to everyone who helped organize the meet and the comps. Was really nice. Pitty I had to leave early, but really enjoyed it. Hope everyone who had to drive far made it back safely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

For the ppl that asked me bout my NET

Here is the recipe : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/tobacco-net-mix.5967/#post-128686

Just scroll down a bit


----------



## HPBotha

did the hydrus and dna40 prototypes make it to the meet? there was some problems with couriers, but would like to know if any of you saw it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

HPBotha said:


> did the hydrus and dna40 prototypes make it to the meet? there was some problems with couriers, but would like to know if any of you saw it?



I saw them, very impressive indeed.


----------



## Melinda

Skobbejak said:


> Me and the wife was there only for about 5 min, gave Kimbo a cupple of juices and left. Next time i can arrange the pavilion at copperleaf golf estate.... Ill carry the charge, but its all upto u? We can discuss it at a later stage. For now enjoy the festivities and be safe



It sounds awesome but you don't need to carry the full cost, Skyblue @Derick and @Melinda will gladly carry half the cost and help with any other administrative and organisational task that will be required. Please don't forget to get in touch, might be beneficial to book the space before it's booked out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Skobbejak said:


> Me and the wife was there only for about 5 min, gave Kimbo a cupple of juices and left. Next time i can arrange the pavilion at copperleaf golf estate.... Ill carry the charge, but its all upto u? We can discuss it at a later stage. For now enjoy the festivities and be safe


Yeah no there is no need to cover the costs as I said there were alot of discussions yesterday with regards to venues and there are alot of things happening behind the scenes. We are in the process of creating a committee to handle events and venues etc. Up to this point this has been free for vendors and attendees however moving forward we will be charging for vendor tables to help us with better suited venues. Thanks for the offer though we will definitely chat to you closer to the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

HPBotha said:


> did the hydrus and dna40 prototypes make it to the meet? there was some problems with couriers, but would like to know if any of you saw it?


If its the same ones that @KieranD had then yes saw them... They look amazing.


----------



## Skobbejak

Just let me know when u are planning to have the next one. And ill book it. Hope the site would be ok for u all...? Ill be able to get a good rate.... Thank you very much for being willing to contribute towards the pavilion. Its a very nice spot! We will have the use of the tennis courts, swimming pool and cricket oval, so kids more than welcome and u can bring big tables cazibos for a big expo..... Lol


----------



## Skobbejak

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah no there is no need to cover the costs as I said there were alot of discussions yesterday with regards to venues and there are alot of things happening behind the scenes. We are in the process of creating a committee to handle events and venues etc. Up to this point this has been free for vendors and attendees however moving forward we will be charging for vendor tables to help us with better suited venues. Thanks for the offer though we will definitely chat to you closer to the time


No problem, u have my details.


----------



## PeterHarris

Skobbejak said:


> Just let me know when u are planning to have the next one. And ill book it. Hope the site would be ok for u all...? Ill be able to get a good rate.... Thank you very much for being willing to contribute towards the pavilion. Its a very nice spot! We will have the use of the *tennis courts*, *swimming pool* and cricket oval, so kids more than welcome and u can bring big tables cazibos for a big expo..... Lol



oooooh We can have a tennis - coil building tri-Athlon and you have to down a beer at the end 

and we add one more part we judge on - if you finish 1st you get 10 points, and then 9, 8 7 hehehehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

Alex said:


> Man, your coil was epic. I couldn't believe how good the 0mg 'Nana Cream was on your 0.1ohm something coil. Really, I was super impressed, and the flavour....
> 
> Your clapton coil is truly amazing
> 
> View attachment 16296



That coil is perfectly wrapped. A winner for sure. Makes me feel like my coiling skills needs alot of attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hash Punk

Had an awesome time with all you guys at the meet! Was really fun. Cant wait for the next one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

sounds like the event went off great!

awesome work guys

where can the pics be found?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Riaz said:


> sounds like the event went off great!
> 
> awesome work guys
> 
> where can the pics be found?


i would also like to know when and where the pics be at


----------



## Yiannaki

I would like to see the hero shots that @devdev took of my thumb

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

That thumb was epic dude... I had flash backs to Warner Brother cartoons from when I was a kid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thank you to the organizers and staff of ECIGSSA! Great job and great meet 
It was also great to meet you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo

Skobbejak said:


> Me and the wife was there only for about 5 min, gave Kimbo a cupple of juices and left. Next time i can arrange the pavilion at copperleaf golf estate.... Ill carry the charge, but its all upto u? We can discuss it at a later stage. For now enjoy the festivities and be safe



We would all really appreciate this! But covering the costs, we would like as Forum to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nibbler

It's late Monday afternoon, 1st December. Inspector Nibbler reporting in after this past weekends' social gathering of human beings who inhale exotic-tasting vapours. Strange as said vapours are not narcotic in the sense of hallucinogenic drugs. None that I spotted or smelled as I was rather busy planning my secret "asset gathering" mind-bending talk with my Wife, convincing her that somewhere in there was a lonely HANA and a lonely LEMO looking for a home.

My visit to the 6th Vape Gathering produced the desired results. Wife still wondering where all the cash dissapeared to, she swears she had it in her bag. On instinct, she claims she saw a "cute little pink mod and I want it now". Turned out it was an iStick and she really did want it. No really, she bought it and I swear it's velcroe'd to her hand. She absolutely adores it. That little iStick is a wolf in sheep's clothing. She uses that and a Kangertech atomiser and wow, quite unreal. My first Vape meeting and now I know how to get my money from my Wife......

Using the above presence of mind which my wife now lacked due to her romance with iStick, I took my money out of her wallet and proceeded to seek out the HANA and the LEMO. 

Had you seen my smile when I held those two in my hands, you would have run away from me, thinking me a crazed maniac on the hunt for that perfect Vape.

Holy smokes!! I was NOT dissapointed!! The Hana + Lemo RTA absolutely blew me away. Large flavour, great cloud and so, so satisfying with YELLOW SUBMARINE. yeah, a free plug I know. The bloke said he would confiscate my kit if I did not "say something good about our juices or else...."

Folks, in all seriousness, it was an awesome event and my wife and I are very pleased to have met quite a few of you. Asides from which, I was threatened with a fine if I did not post "something halfway decent" on these forums by one of the Forum Overlords. yeah, you know who you are 

Haha, what a jol people, really, really cool to meet you all, check out the juices and kit and spend cash. The food at that place was very decent as well, so kudos on that.

if I had anything slightly negative to say it would be that it was rather crowded for the vendors and customers trying to sample, oggle and buy stuff. Perhaps next meeting there's a bigger area to walk around and past vendor stalls/tables ? That's all folks, my hat off (if I had one) to the organisers and Kimbo for his presence at our table and ALL of you there.

I hope to meet up again soon.

Very best regards, keep that vaping real, 

Nibbler.
*salutes*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Nibbler said:


> It's late Monday afternoon, 1st December. Inspector Nibbler reporting in after this past weekends' social gathering of human beings who inhale exotic-tasting vapours. Strange as said vapours are not narcotic in the sense of hallucinogenic drugs. None that I spotted or smelled as I was rather busy planning my secret "asset gathering" mind-bending talk with my Wife, convincing her that somewhere in there was a lonely HANA and a lonely LEMO looking for a home.
> 
> My visit to the 6th Vape Gathering produced the desired results. Wife still wondering where all the cash dissapeared to, she swears she had it in her bag. On instinct, she claims she saw a "cute little pink mod and I want it now". Turned out it was an iStick and she really did want it. No really, she bought it and I swear it's velcroe'd to her hand. She absolutely adores it. That little iStick is a wolf in sheep's clothing. She uses that and a Kangertech atomiser and wow, quite unreal. My first Vape meeting and now I know how to get my money from my Wife......
> 
> Using the above presence of mind which my wife now lacked due to her romance with iStick, I took my money out of her wallet and proceeded to seek out the HANA and the LEMO.
> 
> Had you seen my smile when I held those two in my hands, you would have run away from me, thinking me a crazed maniac on the hunt for that perfect Vape.
> 
> Holy smokes!! I was NOT dissapointed!! The Hana + Lemo RTA absolutely blew me away. Large flavour, great cloud and so, so satisfying with YELLOW SUBMARINE. yeah, a free plug I know. The bloke said he would confiscate my kit if I did not "say something good about our juices or else...."
> 
> Folks, in all seriousness, it was an awesome event and my wife and I are very pleased to have met quite a few of you. Asides from which, I was threatened with a fine if I did not post "something halfway decent" on these forums by one of the Forum Overlords. yeah, you know who you are
> 
> Haha, what a jol people, really, really cool to meet you all, check out the juices and kit and spend cash. The food at that place was very decent as well, so kudos on that.
> 
> if I had anything slightly negative to say it would be that it was rather crowded for the vendors and customers trying to sample, oggle and buy stuff. Perhaps next meeting there's a bigger area to walk around and past vendor stalls/tables ? That's all folks, my hat off (if I had one) to the organisers and Kimbo for his presence at our table and ALL of you there.
> 
> I hope to meet up again soon.
> 
> Very best regards, keep that vaping real,
> 
> Nibbler.
> *salutes*


Great read, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Honey I'm Home! 

Safe and sound back in Durbs after a trip to the JHB Vape Meet! As always it's really awesome to meet people behind the keyboards... also great to catch up with old friends and make new ones! I have a sack full of things to play with and some new juices to test! Thanks to everyone involved and I will try and make every meet... too much of fun to miss out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Honey I'm Home!
> 
> Safe and sound back in Durbs after a trip to the JHB Vape Meet! As always it's really awesome to meet people behind the keyboards... also great to catch up with old friends and make new ones! I have a sack full of things to play with and some new juices to test! Thanks to everyone involved and I will try and make every meet... too much of fun to miss out!



Oh marvellous @Rob Fisher - glad you back safe!
Was really great to see you again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Oh marvellous @Rob Fisher - glad you back safe!
> Was really great to see you again



I love the meets! A whole bunch of like minded people from all walks of life getting together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## K_klops

Hey guys, thank you soo much for such a great day and some good memories. The cape meet was a hit so a big thank you is due. Thank you to all the organisers and staff members it was really awesome. Well done!


----------



## K_klops

*Vape (autocorrect)


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> Honey I'm Home!
> 
> Safe and sound back in Durbs after a trip to the JHB Vape Meet! As always it's really awesome to meet people behind the keyboards... also great to catch up with old friends and make new ones! I have a sack full of things to play with and some new juices to test! Thanks to everyone involved and I will try and make every meet... too much of fun to miss out!




IT was great to see you and at the meet! As always you are lots of fun to be around and great company!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the meets! A whole bunch of like minded people from all walks of life getting together!



Awesome news Rob, and was awesome seeing you and everyone else. Had a blast with you, @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Kirsti, @Cliff, @Sexoffender Francis and myself at the end.

Thanks to all the vendors for my gifts and purchases - you know how to make an old duck feel special - even with my absence. As promised work is not that hectic anymore and I am now more active on the forum. Looking forward to playing with all my toys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## MurderDoll

@Michael was getting some practice in before the cloud blowing comp. 

This was on a semi drained battery and before he opened up the restrictive airflow.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arthster

Next meet I'm making a point of shaking more hand... I'll take a note book with the names from the Forum.


----------



## kimbo

devdev said:


> Awesome news Rob, and was awesome seeing you and everyone else. Had a blast with you, @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Kirsti, @Cliff, @Sexoffender Francis and myself at the end.
> 
> Thanks to all the vendors for my gifts and purchases - you know how to make an old duck feel special - even with my absence. As promised work is not that hectic anymore and I am now more active on the forum. Looking forward to playing with all my toys




Welcome back @devdev ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

devdev said:


> Awesome news Rob, and was awesome seeing you and everyone else. Had a blast with you, @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Kirsti, @Cliff, @Sexoffender Francis and myself at the end.
> 
> Thanks to all the vendors for my gifts and purchases - you know how to make an old duck feel special - even with my absence. As promised work is not that hectic anymore and I am now more active on the forum. Looking forward to playing with all my toys




The Duck has returned  Don't be a stranger Souvlaki!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris

devdev said:


> Awesome news Rob, and was awesome seeing you and everyone else. Had a blast with you, @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Kirsti, @Cliff, @Sexoffender Francis and myself at the end.
> 
> Thanks to all the vendors for my gifts and purchases - you know how to make an old duck feel special - even with my absence. As promised work is not that hectic anymore and I am now more active on the forum. Looking forward to playing with all my toys


welcome back mr duck - like i said aswell, trying to be more active and actually post

Reactions: Like 2


----------

